# Pinfish Champion (Help a rookie)



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

So I'm pretty new to fishing here. The most fishing experience I have is from when I lived in Minnesota. I've been trying Marler bridge, under brooks bridge, and the jetties in Destin (although my brother-in-law broke some toes out there so I'm hesitant to go back!) I'm either using live shrimp on a 2/0 circle hook, frozen shrimp, or squid. My delima is, all I catch are pinfish. The minute I drop my line I either get my bait stripped or hook a tiny fish. What am I doing wrong? Do y'all have any suggestions on tackle to avoid the smaller fish? I'm using a 7' pier/surf rod from walmart because I'm cheap! Not sure what line is on but I'm willing to drop some money to set up my cheap rod and reel. 

You all seem very helpful and supportive and I really appreciate it. There's nothing worse than when I go to a popular spot and people are mean because I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

there aint much you can do to avoid pinfish what you can do is go bigger on the hook to avoid catching them but then you just get more aggrevated not catching anything and losing the bait
so Id recommend catching a few pinfish then using the pinfish for bait or the squid as they are harder for the thieves to strip off using it whole or fileted but with a larger hook geared more toward the larger fish such as reds or blues


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You posted this in piers and bridges so I am assuming you are land locked? Do you just use live/dead bait because you feel more comfortable then artificial? Try buying a few packs of a grub/paddle tail type bait and a good jig head. Make sure your line on your reel is no more then 15-20 lbs. I'd say 10 lb but some folks like to tighten their drag to the point of line breakage. I've hauled in several 20+ lb redfish on 10 lb line. If you are using a cheapo rod/reel, the fish don't care!!! I've got several cheapo's that still function (don't use em much, basically fer guests that don't have gear). Now the drag systems on your better reels along with the smoothness and feel of them can't be compared. I recently bought a $24 reel from China and it is smooth and feels great. The handle broke on my 2nd bull the other night but a little JB Weld did the trick... 

As fer the pin fish, take the pin fish and send it back with a bigger hook to catch a red or big speck, or a shark.....


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Use the 2/0 to catch bait, take a 5/0 or 6/0 and put it through the nose of a pinner, throw it back out


----------



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the great info! I'll pick up some 5/0 hooks today and try that out.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Wagon-Attack said:


> Thanks for the great info! I'll pick up some 5/0 hooks today and try that out.


Also what kind of shoes was your broken toe friend wearing so I can avoid them lol

I would recommend the East Jetty for beginners, it's about 1/3 as long


----------



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> Also what kind of shoes was your broken toe friend wearing so I can avoid them lol
> 
> I would recommend the East Jetty for beginners, it's about 1/3 as long


He wasn't wearing any because as he put it "the best rock climbers go barefoot" Needless to say I teased him relentlessly while I was helping him back to the car.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

He will never live that down!!


----------

